# M4 - Sapphire Or Mineral Crystal??



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Am considering an M4 but want to know what the difference between a sapphire and mineral crystal is.

Am assuming the sapphire is better as it is more expensive (yes I will be buying from Roy!)....but why? Tougher? more scratch resistant? Clearer?

Are there any advantages to the mineral?

Obviously I prefer the price of the mineral version but just not sure about the cyclops over the date window.

Flippin' tough decisions us lot have to make eh?

Thanks for any advice etc

SS


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's a thread that might help

Crystal Types


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you Robert, very useful and helpful thread that. Think I am going to have to go with mineral, save myself 50 quid and live with the cyclops. 

SS


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Can the cyclops be removed? I am sure there's a thread somewhere about that - a brave hand and a soldering iron, from memory....


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Robert said:


> Can the cyclops be removed? I am sure there's a thread somewhere about that - a brave hand and a soldering iron, from memory....


Yeap steady hand Rob ,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

IME I scratch mineral crystals that I wear 'in everyday use' but my sapphire crystal watches look as good as the day I bought them... I would plump for Sapphire everytime.... but im guessing if the cost is an issue then its a moot point.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ron, I alos love that idea, but I dont think youd get one to fit where the mineral/saph sat in the case and still maintain the WR... i could be wrong but ive not seen it done... If it can be I'll have one


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Given a choice I would go for Sapphire, for no better reason than I prefer the option that is least prone to scratches (different if we were talking about an old watch).


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Jon - price isn't really the driver here, just wanted to know what I was buying and what the diff is. Saving money is just a bonus.

It's daft really since of the three watches I have bought recently I haven't cared and don't know what the glass construction is.

I'm like that indecisive Dave off of the Fast Show right now!

SS


----------

